# holy crap my bike came!!!!..



## pigfinn (Oct 18, 2006)

It's here!!! My Tarmac PRO SL3 SRAM!!

I went out for a run today and my fiance called me and said "hi honey?", I said "why are you calling me, I just left the house?", and he said "I have very good news". I said "you do, like what?"... and he said "what have you been waiting for?", I said 'everything", LOL!!... he said "no something very special", I said "well I already got my diamond ring, LOL... my knitting needles", he said "no bigger than your knitting needles", and then it hit me... my bike?!!!!! He said "yes your bike!!!"

I almost passed out!! I ordered this thing early January... as many of you have experienced, it's been painful getting these bikes. I wanted one last year didn't happen. Tried again this year and pretty much gave up. I figured next year the inventory will be better but the colors will probably be awful and I'll never get my PRO that I've wanted.

... but it came!! It's at the bike shop in pieces. My fiance is quite the cyclist and mechanic, so he'll be putting it together. I'll put up a pic as soon as it complete!!:thumbsup: I still can't believe it!


----------



## o0adam0o (Jul 24, 2010)

Congrats. Cant wait to see it!


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Pics please. What color scheme did you get? I just ordered mine today.


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

Hell yeah, pictures. I have been looking at one of these as well!!


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Pictures please!

Congratulations!


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

pigfinn said:


> I went out for a run today and my fiance called me and said...
> 
> I almost passed out!! I ordered this thing early January...
> 
> I still can't believe it!


Did you think you'd married before ever seeing that Tarmac? 

Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guylum Bardot (Jun 10, 2011)

I would like to see pics as well. Congrats!


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice story!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

You need to be on tranquilizers. Calm down already.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

What happened to the pics?


----------



## gaspi101 (May 12, 2011)

Picturos!! (pictures, in spanish)


----------



## knobster368 (Aug 29, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats can't wait to see it.


----------

